# Thaw cycle medication?



## andreaGe (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi Peter
Could you please tell me if it is general practise not to get any medication during a thaw cycle. The embies are extras from my last icsi cycle. 
A worried Andrea


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Deer Andrea,

Yes, natural cycle FET is probably the best option in most cases.

Regards,

Peter



andreaGe said:


> Hi Peter
> Could you please tell me if it is general practise not to get any medication during a thaw cycle. The embies are extras from my last icsi cycle.
> A worried Andrea


----------



## andreaGe (Nov 20, 2002)

Thanks Peter, you're a star!


----------

